# Moving back to England after 12 years away



## MunichDave (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have been living and working in Germany for the last 12 years, before moving to Germany I was always in employment from the age of 16 (49 now) in England.

It looks like I may be made redundent due to the current climate, I have been offered a package to leave. I only have a few days to respond.

Would I be able to claim unemployment etc if I moved back to England, what do I need to look out for etc?

Time is short and any advice would be helpful as this has come as a bit of a shock.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

you are mad to return back to england lol!!!


----------



## br13tr (Feb 2, 2009)

That's also all I hear from people who I know that still live in the UK. I'm glad to be out of the country. While I don't think I will always stay in the US - I certainly don't plan to return to the UK in this lifetime barring for visits to family! 
Good luck however, I hope that whatever you decide works out ok for you, and that you find your feet quickly and painlessly to get past your current situation.


----------



## Spence1987 (Feb 16, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> you are mad to return back to england lol!!!


He really isn't. You should take a holiday in a nice part of England this year.


----------



## TTdots (Feb 17, 2009)

MunichDave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been living and working in Germany for the last 12 years, before moving to Germany I was always in employment from the age of 16 (49 now) in England.
> 
> ...



Maybe going back to the UK at this time of recession is going to be a shock in the system for you after 12 years... Do you have where to stay?
I think you should stay where you are and work things out.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2009)

MunichDave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been living and working in Germany for the last 12 years, before moving to Germany I was always in employment from the age of 16 (49 now) in England.
> 
> ...


If you still hold a British Passport, you might be eligible for benefits. But you might still require to sort out other paperwork before hand.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

If you have savings of any kind you will not be able to claim job seekers allowance, which in any case is such a paltry sum that sincerely only somebody in dire straits would claim it.

Don't listen to all the nay sayers, they don't realize how great the a place is the UK to live.


----------



## lucas2009 (Apr 24, 2009)

*why*



MunichDave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been living and working in Germany for the last 12 years, before moving to Germany I was always in employment from the age of 16 (49 now) in England.
> 
> ...


hi
why you wan t to be back to england?staying at Germany is good choice.


----------

